# Any advice on Apos Therapy



## Newforestcat

Hello

It is a long shot... But I wonder if anyone has used the above or know of anyone who has used it, please. I have done a lot of reading on the subject but would love to hear honest opinions from the horse's mouth as it were.

I am glad to say that the therapy is not for me but unfortunately it is for my ageing husband. LOL

I am just concerned with the costs involved and most importantly with its effectiveness, should my husband have the therapy but continue to work.

Many thanks in advance.

All the best for this year.

Cheers! 

Dani


----------



## lorgnette

Dani,
Have you had any successes in your search?

After a period, the tension in knee tendon affected the hip and then the central nervous system at the spine.

If you have not found Apos, temporarily you might try TCM (more available in Asia) and find a reputable clinic or hospital for relief. Someone who fell off and injured his knee gave it a shot, and appeared to walk less painfully after treatments. With chronic pains, results are obvious only after a few treatments----patience is necessary applying TCM processes.

Good luck!


----------



## Newforestcat

Hello

Thankyou so much, Lognette. I have found a lot of Apos Therapy info and reviews. However, your advice is far more valuable as it gives me another alternative. I will look into TCM and talk to my husband via Skype ASAP. He is still in England. 

Take care!

Dani


----------



## lorgnette

Funnily enough, it was in Surrey, UK that I met a Head from a Beijing hospital who recommended TCM for chronic cases. She mentioned a long term injury commonly affected deep into the tendon level causing blood stagnant at various spots (areas caused pain and if unhealed caused numbness at joint then paralysis after a few years). 

Unless your husband is open to alternative medications and remedies, it might be tough to persuade him as TCM process takes a long period of regular sessions. 

If he is determined to try TCM, I recommend China professionally trained doctors with thorough understanding on the practices at full fledged clinics and not those at health spas---to achieve longer lasting results to gradual recovery.

Good luck.


----------

